# Avocado Honey



## jeffs (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a large quantity of Avocado Honey? I need about 125 lbs of it.


----------



## AYALAH (Sep 4, 2004)

We can provide Avocado, Eucaliptus and other honey of the purest quality. Our rarest honey is Sugar Cane honey, which is pure honey, not molasses or simmilar. 
If you are interested please drop me a line.
[email protected]


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Huh, I wasn't aware that sugar cane provided nectar! Learn somethin' every day, I guess


----------



## AYALAH (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, and the honey from the sugar cane has a really strong flavour and smell, a little like alcohol I guess. It is wonderful for making cakes! But most importantly, it is very rich in calcium and good for growing children.


----------

